# 5kg/1g Digital Scales, $30 On Special



## Phrak (19/3/07)

Wifey called me the other day while shopping asking if I wanted some digital scales.

Said they were max 5kg load, with 1gram increments. 
Sticker price was $49.95, reduced to $30. ALL Most other digi-scales at this price are max 3kg loads.

Any guesses what I said?  :super: 

They seem to work really well, but have not been able to qualify the reading with a calibration. (mental note to self - calibrate tonight and reply back here)
Measurement units in KG, Grams, Oz, Lb. Features a tare/zero button, etc

Purchase from our local Homeart (ex Copperart) shop.
Their website says they have an "Up to 80% off" sale until 15th April 2007.
See here http://www.homeart.com.au/store_location.html for store locations.

I took a photo of the box and the details:




:beer: 
Tim.


----------



## pint of lager (19/3/07)

Sounds perfect for home brewing. Thanks for letting everyone know. Buy your missus a bunch of flowers. Who knows what else she will find for you.


----------



## JSB (19/3/07)

As Jamil says "get yourself some good 1g scales to put in your brewery, you know the ones you use for your crack"

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Phrak (19/3/07)

Updated OP with photos.
They also seem reasonably accurate - I used 1L and 2L of water to measure. It's hard to be 100% sure, cos I'm not confident the Pyrex jug has an accurate measurement either.

Anyone local got some scale-weights I can borrow? 
Tim.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (19/3/07)

Careful. My Pyrex jug is out by about 7%. The day I found out resulted in me calibrating every (brew) measuring instrument against a base of two 50g calibration weights that came with my drug dealer electronic scales. They only go to 100g though.

Hilarity ensued.


----------

